# 3D animation



## anton980 (Jul 12, 2006)

A little animation I've made recently.  I'd love to hear feedback - good or bad.





Anton


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jul 13, 2006)

Not bad, I like the physics going on with the chair, what program did you use? I would of rendered with less deadspace around it though and at a higher resolution.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## anton980 (Jul 13, 2006)

It's done with 3d studio max, as an animation practice.  I didnt edit the clip and just positioned the camera so all objects are in view at all times.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool thanks.


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 13, 2006)

very nicely done, good rigging and physics :thumbsup:

i used to be totally into modelling and animating before i got infected with the photography bug.  it's awesome stuff.


----------

